# GPS Map Sharing Thread



## Lucky10R (May 7, 2010)

Share your GPS maps/tracks/routes here.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll get a few in soon enough.


----------



## Lucky10R (May 7, 2010)

Thanks..
We did not have a thread just for sharing maps, so I started one


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Auburn, CA*



fbauto1 said:


> Share your GPS maps/tracks/routes here.


I'm one month into riding after a two year layoff. Here is one I did this week.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/37931559​


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Does Wherewolf's map show up as an error page for anyone else? I've never seen that problem before with Garmin Connect.

Here's mine:






first night ride of the summer and my wife's first night ride ever, so we stuck to easy trails.


----------



## Lucky10R (May 7, 2010)

Wherewolf said:


> I'm one month into riding after a two year layoff. Here is one I did this week.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/37931559​


shows error to me


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sorry*



NateHawk said:


> Does Wherewolf's map show up as an error page for anyone else? I've never seen that problem before with Garmin Connect.


So that is what the little yellow pad lock does! It changes between private and public.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> So that is what the little yellow pad lock does! It changes between private and public.


Yes, and they have posted a long page about Privacy Settings. Must be the FB backlash. 

I do this three to four times a week:






often on this:



and then another MTB ride somewhere local. This week:






I love this ride! I do it about six times a year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I do a couple rides a week somewhere in the area:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mtn-Rider said:


> I do a couple rides a week somewhere in the area:


Why no dynamic map?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Funny! But I just forgot the link:

http://geo.gillcouto.com/uploads/4c2614b8c4/20100624a-1.html


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ride from this morning here in Omaha. A little slow due to a first time rider, but still a good time.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/38249034


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Rode this today. http://www.bikemap.net/route/574917


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Same ride, two sites, two views, both incomplete for my needs....


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This morning's sweet ride in the McDowell Mountains:


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Two from this weekend....

Navajo Lake, UT.


----------



## Sparkle Bear (Apr 19, 2010)

Some local rides.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

See if I can get this to work...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

here's a new one.  My tour guide for this trip was gmats. That guy's a complete animal!

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/42252169

No photos to post yet. I have almost 20GB of photos from my trip overall that need sorting before I even find the ones I want to upload.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Wow, that's a 1.5 mph average. Was the terrain brutal or was it a long lunch? Just curious.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Wow, that's a 1.5 mph average. Was the terrain brutal or was it a long lunch? Just curious.


The terrain was just that brutal. The downhill on the northern and eastern ends were a rip-roaring good time. The rolling terrain on the western edge was lots of fun.

But the vicious fireroad climb on the southern edge was anything but fun.

The technical section on the southeastern end was pretty tough and not made any easier by the fact that I was riding an unfamiliar rental with crappy plastic platform pedals in the rainforest.

If you'll notice, my moving average was 3.9mph. I think that still better reflects the actual riding. I had to stop a couple times after downhills or at intersections to wait for my beginner wife, in addition to catching my breath on the fireroad push.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Last ride for a while, at Tahoe*

My last ride for a while, at Lake Tahoe.

https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/41700035


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Any particular reason you're not riding at Tahoe for awhile? With scenery like that, I'd be riding there regularly if I could.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Surgery*



NateHawk said:


> Any particular reason you're not riding at Tahoe for awhile? With scenery like that, I'd be riding there regularly if I could.


Had surgery on Monday.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> Had surgery on Monday.


too bad. hope the surgery is an improvement and you recover quickly.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This morning's ride was a nice big loop of several smaller trails:


----------



## azokie (Jun 19, 2005)

Here it goes, hope I did this right. This is a little ride from this weekend in the Estrella Mountains near my house in AZ.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/42544614


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My latest. I actually rode more like 13 miles from my doorstep (I have been doing ~5miles up until now), but I cut off the part of the ride that shows the location of my house. It felt good to get my mileage up. My upper body is a bit sore, since it's not used to that kind of a workout, but it felt really good. The improved weather made a huge difference.


----------



## Lucky10R (May 7, 2010)

Mtn-Rider said:


> This morning's ride was a nice big loop of several smaller trails:


I have the same gps, where did you get the mount from (ram mounts?) ?


----------



## Lucky10R (May 7, 2010)

*Briones Single Track Briones Crest/Table Top to Spengler*




Plan your trips with EveryTrail iPhone Travel Guides


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

It's the heavy duty "RAM Motorcycle Mount for Garmin eTrex Vista Legend" on eBay. There are many different versions of it from various sellers and also for other gps models. Here's a similar mount.

I removed the half that mounts to the handlebar and replaced it with an aluminum plate and 3 zip ties. Here's a better view:


----------



## rborelli (Aug 25, 2010)

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/47945561


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice short morning ride before work.. nice little trail system for close to home.
My legs are rubber now though! ha! I'm so out of shape, but working on it!

Had my Moto droid in a pocket in my camelbak mule, With semi dense tree cover!
Just worry about bailing, but I have insurance!

*colonie town park *




EveryTrail - Find the best hikes in California and beyond


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

Just a short ride with my cousin. hopefully getting in shape!

*colonie trails.*




EveryTrail - Find the best hikes in California and beyond


----------



## rborelli (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is a loop at bear Brook SP in NH.

Bob

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/52315522


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

MT Diablo, CA

http://www.sportstracklive.com/track/detail/MTBchezz/Mountain-Biking/mt-diablo/mtb/68669

Bummer, the widget for interactive viewing is using a script which this forum does not allow....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RipRoar said:


> MT Diablo, CA
> 
> http://www.sportstracklive.com/track/detail/MTBchezz/Mountain-Biking/mt-diablo/mtb/68669
> 
> Bummer, the widget for interactive viewing is using a script which this forum does not allow....


What does it use? It won't show me the embed code unless I have an account. It's an interesting website. It has fields for some off-the-wall metrics (breathing, skin temp, bearing, HDOP). What devices does the website support that would track some of those?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Im still learning how to properly use their site. You should be able to view that particular link as I made it a public workout. Does the Detail, Map & Play feature not work..? My other rides/workouts are not public so you probably wont get a map etc but it still lists them..

SportTrackLive can use the http://www.zephyr-technology.com/ "Bio Harness" for all those other metrics however I have the "HxM" which is a BlueTooth HRM strap. I did not use it on this ride I posted.

I run it on my Droid. Still learning, not much invested and it probably will give me a better idea what Im looking for when I go to purchase a purpose built unit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bringing this thread back up. I was able to find one I posted in 08, but it had some broken links and not worth bumping. Here's a ride I did a couple of weeks ago - a repeat of the last mtb ride I did before my cancer diagnosis. I rode more and faster than previously, which made me feel pretty good about my recovery.


----------

